# Camelina oil vs Camellia oil



## Ellacho (Mar 21, 2014)

Has anyone used Camelina oil? If so, please let me know. You see, I bought a GALLON of organic Camelina oil from Mountain Rose Herbs, thinking it was Camellia seed oil... The descriptions of Camelina sounded like Camellia to me!  I was planning to make shampoo bar with the camellia seed oil. 

But when it arrived, I looked at the label and it was cameLINA and not cameLLIA. They are completely two different oils! Look at the spelling of these two! No wonder I got confused

I cannot find the SAP value for Camelina oil on the Soapcalc.  I am thinking it's close to flax seed oil. 

What would be a good way of using it?


I copied and pasted information about Camelina oil from Mountain Rose Herbs website:


Camelina Oil  : (Camelina sativa)
Method of extraction: Expeller Pressed/Unrefined 
Camelina Seed oil is very similar to Flax in appearance and properties but it has a much more stable shelf life and is not prone to rancidity. This delicious oil can be used for food and cosmetic purposes and comes packed with Omega-3 fatty acids, Vitamin E and anti-oxidants. Great for the skin, hair and eyes, the nourishing properties of Camelina are also popularly used as an oil additive for our animal companion's food. This oil makes an excellent choice for natural cosmetics and especially hair care formulas.


----------



## grayceworks (Mar 21, 2014)

According to WSP,  the following applies: 

Cold & Hot Process Soapmaking Saponification Information:
SAP NaOH .134, SAP KOH .188 

Common Uses:
Cold & Hot Process Soap. Lotions. Scrubs.

So as far as SAP value, find another oil in SoapCalc that has the same SAP, and it will give you the right amount of lye. 

Wikipedia gives the following info on the fatty acid composition: 

"The crop is now being researched due to its exceptionally high levels (up to 45%) of omega-3 fatty acids, which is uncommon in vegetable sources. Seeds contain 38 to 43% oil and 27 to 32% protein.[9] Over 50% of the fatty acids in cold-pressed camelina oil are polyunsaturated. The oil is also very rich in natural antioxidants, such as tocopherols, making this highly stable oil very resistant to oxidation and rancidity. It has 1 - 3% erucic acid. The vitamin E content of camelina oil is approximately 110 mg/100 g. It is well suited for use as a cooking oil. It has an almond-like flavor and aroma."

And gives a comparison chart: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camelina_sativa#Human_food


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 22, 2014)

Soapcalc has Camelina seed oil on the list, sounds like it would be a fantastic addition to a shampoo bar or a mild soap. If I had a gallon of it, I'd be making lotion too or adding some to body butter.

Here is a SAP chart in case you need it in the future https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/resources/sapon.asp


----------



## grayceworks (Mar 22, 2014)

See, I should have double-checked there. LOL. Ellacho, did you refresh your page and clear your cookies on soapcalc recently? Because it is there in the list right next to the Camellia oil, but it may not show if your page hasn't refreshed recently from the cache, or if you're using an app, the app may need updated.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 22, 2014)

grayceworks said:


> According to WSP,  the following applies:
> 
> Cold & Hot Process Soapmaking Saponification Information:
> SAP NaOH .134, SAP KOH .188
> ...



Thank you Grayceworks!!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 22, 2014)

grayceworks said:


> See, I should have double-checked there. LOL. Ellacho, did you refresh your page and clear your cookies on soapcalc recently? Because it is there in the list right next to the Camellia oil, but it may not show if your page hasn't refreshed recently from the cache, or if you're using an app, the app may need updated.



Yes! Now I can see it !! Thanks again Grayworks!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 22, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> Soapcalc has Camelina seed oil on the list, sounds like it would be a fantastic addition to a shampoo bar or a mild soap. If I had a gallon of it, I'd be making lotion too or adding some to body butter.
> 
> Here is a SAP chart in case you need it in the future https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/resources/sapon.asp



Thanks Obsidian! Yeah, I am going to make a shampoo bar with Camelina oil. For the lotion and body butter, hmmm... I am not too sure because it does have a very strong odor.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 22, 2014)

I bought some but haven't had a chance to use it yet.  I bought it to use in this shampoo recipe

http://wikitalks.com/2013/06/honey-beldi-hair/

If a gallon is too much and you're thinking of selling some of it please let me know.  I might be interested in some more.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 22, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> I bought some but haven't had a chance to use it yet.  I bought it to use in this shampoo recipe
> 
> http://wikitalks.com/2013/06/honey-beldi-hair/
> 
> If a gallon is too much and you're thinking of selling some of it please let me know.  I might be interested in some more.



Hi MzMolly65,
Since you already bought some, do you still need it? I have not thought of selling it but if you need/want it, I guess I can do that. Please let me know.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 22, 2014)

I've used it in a cream with only a small amount of Lavender EO and I didn't notice any problems with an odor. Mainly the EO was to cover the scent of the borage (that stuff really stinks! :shock


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 22, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I've used it in a cream with only a small amount of Lavender EO and I didn't notice any problems with an odor. Mainly the EO was to cover the scent of the borage (that stuff really stinks! :shock



Did you use only camelina oil? I don't know wether it's because of organic or not, but it surely has an odor.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 22, 2014)

I also used shea butter and a few other oils. I checked MMS and it doesn't say anything about it being organic. Maybe it does make a difference or maybe you just have a better sense of smell than I do.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Hi MzMolly65,
> Since you already bought some, do you still need it? I have not thought of selling it but if you need/want it, I guess I can do that. Please let me know.



I don't "need" it and I can always buy more from the supplier. I just thought if you had so much you were gagging on it and wanted to get rid of some.


----------



## Kimcrossen (Feb 24, 2021)

Beginner here and I have been cooking and distributing Camelina Oil and Seeds for years now.  

Want to make some bar and liquid soaps and lotions/balms.

Does anyone have a recipe I can use as a beginner who is mathematically and chemistry challenged!? 

Appreciate your help!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 26, 2021)

Kimcrossen said:


> Beginner here and I have been cooking and distributing Camelina Oil and Seeds for years now.
> 
> Want to make some bar and liquid soaps and lotions/balms.
> 
> ...


Hi @Kimcrossen 
This is a very old thread from 2014, and most of the folks who posted in it are not on the forum any longer. You are more likely to get a response to your question if you start a new thread.


----------

